
How to assess a job offer from a startup - dfranke
http://www.braithwaite-lee.com/weblog/2005/03/are-you-thinking-of-working-for-start.html
======
raganwald
Updated link:

Are you thinking of working for a start up?

http://weblog.raganwald.com/2005/03/are-you-thinking-of-working-for-start.html

